
Approval Extraction Advertised as Production - telotortium
http://benjaminrosshoffman.com/approval-extraction-advertised-as-production/
======
grmn
Very insightful, much more productive than another article describing "how I
developed learned-helplessness and FOMO by reading Hacker News every day".

